# Fresh Black Grape Wine



## bladeofthemoon (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

its that season of the year when i get very good quality black grapes, a little sour a little sweet. Pips are there but very small in size and u wont even notice them while eating.

so i was thinking of making some black grape wine. The thing is the recipe i have is for a 5 gallon bucket where i was planning on making about 5 liters of must which would gimme about 3.5 liters of cleared wine. 

so can anyone gimme a recipe with a proportionate ingredient list?
also, can/should i use raisins in it? i found with my orange wine that it gave it that extra body and sweetness which might have otherwise lacked along with a nice golden color. 

finally, to be able to keep the wine for a while, which ingredient should i add to help it remain stable for months on the end


----------

